# benden günah gitti



## FlyingBird

Please tell me what it mean literaly *benden günah gitti*?

when do you say that?
please give me few sentences as example 

şimdiden teşekkürler.


----------



## ancalimon

The correct usage is "Günah benden gitti"

It literally means "The sin went away from me".

Example usage:

İşin bana kalan kısmını bitirdim. Eğer gerisini sen bitirmezsen günah benden gitti.

~ Ben görevimi yaptım bundan sonrası için sorumluluk kabul etmem. Günah benden gitti.


----------



## FlyingBird

ancalimon said:


> The correct usage is "Günah benden gitti"
> 
> It literally means "The sin went away from me".
> 
> Example usage:
> 
> İşin bana kalan kısmını bitirdim. Eğer gerisini sen bitirmezsen günah benden gitti.
> 
> ~ Ben görevimi yaptım bundan sonrası için sorumluluk kabul etmem. Günah benden gitti.


i understand what it mean literaly, but still not sure what do you mean when you say that to someone. i understood your sentences, but few more examples would be very welcome


----------



## FlyingBird

gittim, bacımı aldım, geldim. Şimdi onlar düşünsün. Ya gelir adam gibi hikâyeyi basarlar  ya da benden günah gider.

Can you tell me what 'benden günah gider' mean here? What guy means when he said that, is that threat?

and i am not sure if words in red are correct as i just heard it, but it was something like that.


----------



## compactdisc

I couldn't understand what is the meaning of the red part but the general meaning of the sentence like:

-Ya gelir adam gibi durumu anlatır, ya da benden günah gitti. (If he does not tell the case, I can not do anything more) 

It's like:

-Ben yapacağımı yaptım, daha fazla uğraşmam.

Or in another case, it can be such a threatening sentence:

-Beni çok kızdırdı. Yapmamasını söyledim fakat artık günah benden gitti, döveceğim onu.


So, we can say, it means "it's not in my hand/control anymore".


----------



## FlyingBird

Thank you so much compactdisk, now it have much more sense


----------



## ElPasha

"hikâyeyi basarlar" must be "nikahı basarlar". 
"Get married right away"


----------



## FlyingBird

ElPasha said:


> "hikâyeyi basarlar" must be "nikahı basarlar".
> "Get married right away"


evet büyük ihtamalle


----------

